# Dealfind



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone here have bought those deals on the internet. Out of five I bought, I am only happy with two, the others I hoping to get a refund due to poor service and not wanting to answer phone calls. The auto detailing are the worst ones from my experience.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've gotten a few wagjags and have been thrilled with them. 
The only one that didn't work out was one for garden soil, last year. I actually felt bad for the guy, they'd forced him into offering more deals than he wanted to and he was working 24/7 trying to fulfill orders. And he was making hardly any profit because people were only getting the deal quantity, not any extra. I let him off the hook and got a refund by saying that my schedule couldn't accommodate delivery...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've used a bunch of these services. I had some positive experiences with butcher shops and other grocery stores, but I've had to get refunds from both DealTicker and TeamSave when companies went bankrupt. DealTicker had great customer service, whereas TeamSave was OK but not great. In addition to dealing with companies that went bankrupt, I've also put up with bad service from companies with serious organizational problems. For instance, an organic food box company I've been dealing with failed to deliver 2 different boxes on the delivery dates on the order confirmations and then delivered them the next week, without consulting with me first, and once I already had purchased groceries. 2 other boxes they delivered on time, so there was no way to know in advance when they were going to be a week late. 

Groupon was absolutely awful when a hairstylist refused to book an appointment with me twice, 5 weeks in advance both times (!!) -- their customer service suggested I give the coupon to a friend (!!!) -- but eventually the place booked an appointment for me. I'll find out how crap/good it is this Thursday. . .

After all this drama, I unsubscribed from all these services except for the ones that I still have credit with (DealTicker and TeamSave). Once I've used up the credit, I'm done.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyway, I will never purchase anything from dealfind.com anymore. I suppose its one way of making quick bucks for some which is indirect cheating. Of course not all, few are the sincere, honest people. If I do not get a refund, I stand to loose $69, a good lesson learned.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you paid for your purchase with a credit card that has purchase protection insurance on it, you may be able to get your money back from the credit card company.


. . . as I type this, 9 pm has just ticked by. . . that's another week of missed veggie box delivery. . . I am not impressed.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I think what a lot of companies are finding out is that these deal websites are putting them out of business. The original hope is that people would buy them and continue to use their services afterwards or they would get a chance to upsell while your there, come in for a cut get a dye while your there or what have you.

Most people however are just using the coupon and really who can blame them. Sadly though the companies hoping to thrive off the new business end up losing their shirts trying to fill all the purchased coupons. When they don't fill them or say they can't they end up getting a bad rep which hurts them too. 

I have had two issues through using wagjag, neither were actually faults with wagjag. The first was an oil change and inspection at a Kia Dealership in Oakville. They did the oil change no problem but then came to tell me that my recently purchased vehicle hadn't had its regular brake maintenance or transmission check. Yes the car was used but had its standard maintenance before it was sold to me, he said he would give me a "deal" and only charge me 400 to do all the maintenance required...I told him I would be looking for a second opinion. 

The second issue I had was at a restaurant in downtown Toronto. If I could sum up the dinner in one thought it would be to say that they cooked my steak on a George Forman grill (you could see the kitchen from our table and there wasn't a regular grill for meat, just the George Foreman)!


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

loonie said:


> The auto detailing are the worst ones from my experience.


What happened with the auto detailing? I bought one last year. When I called them for appointment, the guy that answered the phone told me that the company has gone bankrupt. I email Dealfind for refund and they told me that I have got the coupon for more than one month and not suppose to get refund. But they finally did gave me a credit but I cannot see from my account.

For the other restaurant coupon that we got, they are OK other than some mandatory charged 15% tips and tax on the original price before discount.


----------

